# Thoughts: Crank Brothers Opium 3 handlebar?



## mtbhead (Jun 17, 2004)

In the market for a bar like the CB Opium 3's: 25-30mm rise, ~775/780mm width, less than 300g, reasonably priced. Anyone running these that can provide any feedback? Any other particular bar that fits that description that I should be looking at? I don't want any of the 15mm "such a small rise, that they shouldn't be called a riser bar" bars, nor do I want any of the "look how cool I am because my bars are so wide I get stuck between trees that are 10' feet apart" bars either...


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Deity Bars


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

mtbhead said:


> In the market for a bar like the CB Opium 3's: 25-30mm rise, ~775/780mm width, less than 300g, reasonably priced. Anyone running these that can provide any feedback? Any other particular bar that fits that description that I should be looking at? I don't want any of the 15mm "such a small rise, that they shouldn't be called a riser bar" bars, nor do I want any of the "look how cool I am because my bars are so wide I get stuck between trees that are 10' feet apart" bars either...


I used the Opium 3 on my '12 Session 88 for a while and it felt great, but I replaced it with an Iodine 11 carbon bar. I use the CBs Iodine carbon bars on 3 of my bikes, all risers, all outstanding! :thumbsup: The Opium is a good bar, but there are SOOOOOO many aluminum DH bars to choose from these days.


----------



## mtbhead (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks guys - I was just looking at the Diety Dirty30. Seems pretty comperable to the Opium 3. Agreed, lots of aluminum choices (too many?). I do want to stick with aluminum for my DH/AM bike...
-Scott


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I was going to say something about Crank Bros, but it's about handlebars... They can't screw that up, can they?


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

You must be pretty tall to want such a big rise on a DH bike.


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I was going to say something about Crank Bros, but it's about handlebars... They can't screw that up, can they?


I also am holding my tongue, but I suspect that if there's a way to make a shitty handlebar, crank brothers will discover it.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

good4nothing said:


> I also am holding my tongue, but I suspect that if there's a way to make a shitty handlebar, crank brothers will discover it.


No kidding. But I'm sure it will come in a very fancy box...that you'll throw out in the first 2 minutes.

So yeah, anything but CB. Answer, Deity, Easton, etc.


----------



## mtbhead (Jun 17, 2004)

motochick: nope, just old school. 30mm used to be low-rise. Now it's uber-high-rise. In 5 years, it'll probably be negative rise. 
As to the rest of you CB haters: on other bikes (not my DH bike), I've been totally happy with my Iodine 3 (aluminum, 700mm width) bars, and my Iodine 11 (carbon, 680mm width) bars. I've also been totally happy with my Joplin 4R seatpost, and my Iodine and Cobalt wheelsets. I can't say zero issues with the post or wheels, but almost zero. As far as I can tell nobody makes a bullitproof dropper post - my biggest beef with the Joplin's are the outer clamping plates seem to fail over time). Just an occasional broken spoke with the wheels, and I did run into the freehub issue with the Iodine - but CB makes an easy-to-install fix for it - no issues since. Light, and laterally stiff. Just another perspective... Although I liked the box comment Ithnu - it really is a VERY fancy box (and makes you wonder how much are you paying for it out of the price).


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

mtbhead said:


> motochick: nope, just old school. 30mm used to be low-rise. Now it's uber-high-rise. In 5 years, it'll probably be negative rise.
> As to the rest of you CB haters: on other bikes (not my DH bike), I've been totally happy with my Iodine 3 (aluminum, 700mm width) bars, and my Iodine 11 (carbon, 680mm width) bars. I've also been totally happy with my Joplin 4R seatpost, and my Iodine and Cobalt wheelsets. I can't say zero issues with the post or wheels, but almost zero. As far as I can tell nobody makes a bullitproof dropper post - my biggest beef with the Joplin's are the outer clamping plates seem to fail over time). Just an occasional broken spoke with the wheels, and I did run into the freehub issue with the Iodine - but CB makes an easy-to-install fix for it - no issues since. Light, and laterally stiff. Just another perspective... Although I liked the box comment Ithnu - it really is a VERY fancy box (and makes you wonder how much are you paying for it out of the price).


I'm with ya:thumbsup: I have two wheel sets, 3 Iodine 11 bars, 1 opium 3 bar, Acids, Mallets, 50/50s, Joplin 4r and have had many other CBs parts including pedals and a Joplin r, all which I've never had any problems with that I didn't cause my self. Crankbrothers haters are funny people, who mostly ride band wagons

Here are the opiums 3 bars on my Session when I first got it and the Iodine 11s on it now(both 780mm).


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I had a CB 4" Joplin. After 3 rides I put my regular seat post back on. The thing would drop an inch during hard climbs.

I have a Specialized dropper now, had it all summer.

Another note, my team had a CB sponsor and still only a few guys out of a dozen bought their parts. We dropped them last year. Everyone was buying Answer and Sun Ringle through our Hayes sponsor.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

cb has been great for me, pedals, stems, maybe im lucky.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

The CB sticker kits have been flawlees


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

LeeL said:


> The CB sticker kits have been flawlees


Must spread rep...hilarious.


----------

